# Mossberg 835- slug barrel



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody use an 835 rifled barrel? My turkey gun is an 835 and I'm thinking about buying a rifled barrel for it, however, they want $190-200 for a new barrel. Probably put a little more into it and get a whole deer slug gun.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What is your location? If your near me $100 with dot sight. I dont use it and dont plan on it.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'm in powell, north columbus. Where ya at?
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Fairport. You tell me how and if your interested.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

ski said:


> Anybody use an 835 rifled barrel? My turkey gun is an 835 and I'm thinking about buying a rifled barrel for it, however, they want $190-200 for a new barrel. Probably put a little more into it and get a whole deer slug gun.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



A good buddy of mine had an 835 turkey model that he wanted to buy a slug barrel. The salesman at Gander told him it wouldn't be accurate due to the 3.5 inch chamber. The slug would have to "jump" into the barrel if he was shooting 2 3/4 or 3 inch shells. I don't know if this is true and hope somebody can chime in on this .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I wasn't having a problem with 75-100 yard shots. I just dont like kickin my own ass for no reason.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I have a rifled barrel for my 835 with the cantlier scope mount.. 100 yards very acurite. I shoot 3" never had a problem!!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

The 3 1/2 chamber is actually a 10 gauge receiver or something like that. I can't remember exactly what the deal is. Long long week.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'm interested. What condition is it in? Did you buy it new? Is it blued?
Mike


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I did buy it new. Ill see how its looking. Been sitting in my safe for couple years now. Like I said ive only shot it couple times to sight it in. It is blued. Im leaving for Chicago tomorrow. Hope to be back sunday. If I get time in the morn ill snap ya a pic.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

No rush.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

